# Just some pictures. :-)



## Alisha (Aug 5, 2005)

Here's a few pictures of my new crowntail. His name is Jastopher. Jast, for short. :wink: A few of the pictures look weird either because of the angle of the tank, or the reflection from the water.


----------



## kristian18f (Oct 31, 2005)

Nice fantail! I love them, I have a red and black one.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

He's very handsome! :-D


----------



## micstarz (Oct 22, 2005)

wow nice! jeez I want it....


----------



## Alisha (Aug 5, 2005)

haha thanks guys! I can't believe he was only $4.


----------



## peanut_dimples (Mar 28, 2006)

Alisha said:


> Here's a few pictures of my new crowntail. His name is Jastopher. Jast, for short. :wink: A few of the pictures look weird either because of the angle of the tank, or the reflection from the water.


yep.......they r right nice pic


----------



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

you say he was 4 bucks, so will you sell him for 10 bucks?

thats one purdy fish


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2006)

Wow, he is sooo cute!


----------



## girth vader (Apr 24, 2006)

handsome


----------

